# Hagstrom HL-550



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm gassing over this guitar (Hagstrom HL-550) http://www.hagstromguitars.com/hl.html 

And I wonder if someone(s) in this forum ever got a chance to try it out.
There is one at a guitar shop near my place but it's a righthanded model and I'm lefthanded... 

They won't order a lefty unless I pay a big deposit and that against my religion 

Thanks for any help,


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice guitar. I tried one a few months ago along with an HJ-500. Both guitars felt very close but both acoustically and amplified, I preferred the HJ-500.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the review Bobb.

It doesn't look like there's many people who tried them out ... :frown:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Same problem that I'm having with a Gretsch on the Acoustic forum


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Same problem that I'm having with a Gretsch on the Acoustic forum


Too bad you're in BC, We could go out for a couple of beers and shed tears together :food-smiley-004: :smile:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Jean, why don't you go to Italmelodie in Montreal and rent one for a couple of time? Maybe they have a left-handed model in their stock! And by the way I hope the little store near you isn't CTC music on Tashereau! 

Good luck!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Italmelodie, Cool I'll check that.

There's no Taschereau Blvd in Ste-Therese :wink:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

It's beacause it's one of the only hagstrom dealer around here (I'm in Longueuil) and it's probably the worst place to deal with! The guy ask me what guitar I have, I told him a Parker and he said it was a Sears guitar for kids... They have a great variety of brand like Orange and Hagstrom things that we don't have alot around but it's really overpriced! Maybe I take it personnal!

For the Italmélodie I know that they have a big renting departement, maybe they can help you! Good luck with your hunt!!


----------

